# Very Complimentary Tesla Talk from Larry Ellison of Oracle



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Watch here starting at 2:19 to hear some tasty digs at Google's expense, then some glowing praise for Elon and Tesla, which evidently is Larry's second-biggest investment:
Watch Here (free simple registration)


----------

